# forum question



## mdram (Dec 15, 2005)

is there a general forum for topics not covered by the other ones? 
i might just be overlooking it,  :oops:


----------



## monty (Dec 16, 2005)

What did you have in mind? 
Monty


----------



## mdram (Dec 16, 2005)

i cant remember now, lol

i think it was something to do with salt/sugar curing prior ro smoking, oh well it will come back to me


----------



## TulsaJeff (Dec 16, 2005)

Now that you mention it.. I don't think we have a general topics area so I am going to create one. It will be in the "smoking meat" category

Thanks for asking 8)


----------



## soflaquer (Dec 16, 2005)

Not a bad idea!  Thanks Jeff.

Jeff


----------



## Dutch (Dec 16, 2005)

tulsajeff- You might want to but a subheading on it to read something like

*GENERAL TOPICS*
A Discusstion Thread for Items not covered by a Forum


Anyhoo-that's my .02 cents! :P


----------



## mdram (Dec 16, 2005)

now if i could remember exactly what my question was, lol


----------



## Dutch (Dec 16, 2005)

Just wait Roger. You'll find youself 100 miles from the nearest 'puter and then it will come to ya! (Least wise that's how it is with me. :roll:

Let me look into my cracked plastic ball and see if I can read your mind. . .Hmm- Blonde, blue eyes, REALLY nice shape, neked  :shock: Nope that's not for this Forum. . . MMmmm Ok this is more like it, BBQ, pigs, chickens, ribs. . . Ok I think I have it. . . It was a question about brine recipes? ? Yeah? Am I right? ? ? (help me out here-I'm trying to prove to my kids that I can actually read their minds) :mrgreen:


----------



## mdram (Dec 19, 2005)

actually it was a redhead, but shapely and almost nekkid...........

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/vie...hp?p=2731#2731


----------



## Dutch (Dec 19, 2005)

Well since ya posted a link to you Cure topic I guess I was purty dang close-Glad I could help ya remember.  :D


----------

